# Medication/Service



## ViperDriverWill (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello to all of my fellow members of the EMS Community,
How are you today? It's a pleasure to finally be joining you folk in the wonderful world that is EMS. I've just started my medical journey, and suffice to say, I learned how to deliver an infant last night. Although it was a simulation, it is defiantly something I want to see in my career. Although however, I do have a few questions regarding health in EMS since it is a very high stress job, BUT a rewarding one. So let me first start off by telling you my tentative plan: I am currently in EMT-B Training at Wright College. In fall, I plan on putting myself through the NIPSTA Academy to become certified as a fire-fighter. After which, my mentor advises me to go to Medic School. NOW, like all journeys in life there do come a few bumps, and I won't lie to you, I've had my share of them. So doing what any sane and health concious person would do, I sought help for mental health. And yes, I am medicated. However, I understand that a great stigma comes a long with this, and to be quite honest with you folks, I really don't understand it. Because yes, there was a time in my life where I was very sad, yet I was never suicidal or dangerously depressed. What's the mystery here? I went to the doctor, the medication did its job, and I'm 100%. Haven't had any relapses. Now the only reason I bring this up is because I have googled this on the internet, and let me tell you my brothers and sisters, there are some DUMB people out there. More specifically bullies. Anyway, can someone please give me a NO BS assessment on what to expect on the physch test with this for Fire Departments? I honestly ran into little trouble with the medication on the Sheriff's Dept Physch. But if anyone has some contact info and you live in Chicago, rounds are on me. Thanks guys. Stay safe, and healthy.
-Will


----------



## Underoath87 (Apr 30, 2014)

If you want more replies, you would do best to skip all the pleasantries, take out all the extra info, and chop that huge paragraph into something easily legible.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2014)

Are you asking if you'll fail the psych because you were, at one point, depressed and suicidal?

That's up to your evaluator. 

Here's a quick overview of how then test is USUALLY given and how the scoring works. (Obviously, YMMV)
http://www.education.com/reference/article/psychological-tests-firefighters/

I have a good friend who failed a psych test for a very good fire department job, because he was in the midst of a divorce.

Honesty gods a long way in these tests.


----------



## jsflynn603 (May 8, 2014)

Will, as Underoath87 pointed out you might want to rewrite your post and trim it down to basics and basic questions.

For instance you wrote: “I honestly ran into little trouble with the medication on the Sheriff's Dept Physch.”  I must wonder, did you mean you actually ran into a bit of trouble, or did you mean you ran into no trouble?

Let’s assume that you have a mental health disorder.  It could be bipolar, or manic-depressive, or obsessive-compulsive, or major depression or tilatallamania.  In any of these cases medication can effect enough of a “cure” such that you can safely and consistently meet the essential requirements of the job.

Under ADA/EEOC (Americans with Disabilities Act) mandates that a person with a disability be treated fairly.  This does not mean that any person with a disability must be hired because the person must be able to safely perform the essential duties of the job.  This does also NOT mean that a person must be 100% cured.  The concept of “reasonable accommodations” is complex but its core is simple: If a person has a disability and meets “essential duties of the job” requirement then they cannot be discriminated against.  That a person with a mental health disorder “might” have a relapse may or may not allow refusal to hire.

However, if a relapse might reasonably be expected to occur while in the middle of a burning building in such a manner that you might be incapacitated then refusal to hire clearly seems reasonable.  On the other hand if the person might relapse in a manner that does not affect the essential duties of the job the entity cannot discriminate.

The Psych tests must be administered by a licensed professional.  Your post-hire physical also must be administered by a licensed professional.  Both have a duty under HIPAA to maintain absolute confidence about what meds you take and diagnoses.  In fact no fire chief, or sheriff, or police chief should ever know that you have a mental health issue or that you take meds.  The hiring entity should only receive a yes or no on “able to safely perform the essential duties of the job.”

A few suggestions:

1)	Do not share with others that you take meds or have a mental health disorder.  It’s none of their business and will likely work against you.

2)	Be absolutely honest ONLY with the licensed medical practitioner (s) about medical status.  You do NOT want a job where, in the opinion of a medical practitioner you may suddenly become a liability to yourself or others.  On the psych tests, again, be completely honest.

3)	Cut the negative “dumb/bully” stuff. You are a professional—sound like it!  Of course there are some people who neither understand nor have empathy for mental health disorders but with ADA those people should have no knowledge of your issues UNLESS YOU TELL THEM ABOUT IT.  Be honest with the medical practitioners (nurse/doctor doing post-hire exams, and the administrator of the psych tests) and keep quiet with others.

4)	Be realistic.  A person with a bad lower back should not expect to be able to carry victims down a ladder, this would be an inappropriate job, yet there are many jobs that such a person could do which would be fulfilling and whose requirements they can meet.  It may well be that in your case there are jobs that suit you where you can function fully even if in your mind it is not the “ideal” job.  Lower back disorders and mental health issues are rarely 100% cured.  One of the worst places in life to be is in a job where, for whatever reason,  you have difficulties functioning.

I’m open to rebuttal from anyone on what I wrote.


----------

